# Dakota Saddlery Dealer



## LyssaLou (Mar 3, 2018)

I have been shopping around for a new saddle under $1000. I like either a Corriente or a Dakota saddlery. I am curious if there are other Dakota dealers out there aside from Horse Saddle Shop and Cultered Cowboy?? One is higher priced and the other is impossible to get ahold of.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

First off.... _*WELCOME*_ to the Forum!! :wave:

I know nothing about this company but they have a huge inventory of brands, styles and decent prices...
_https://www.esaddles.com/index.html_
A few "dealer" names came up when I did a web search for Dakota saddles...
Several businesses deal with particular style saddles, but there were several places other than the ones you mentioned who came up...those businesses I saw are known for good customer contact and support...

I think Corriente is from them only, no dealers isn't it? 
They do "custom" so think they keep as much in-house with their reps taking orders so all information is clearly chosen and discussed with the customer as possible...

Good luck and happy saddle shopping...
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Howdy just a thought I don't have a pig in the HSS race but have ordered many saddles from them throughout the years , including Dakota #2212 . If you see the the saddle you like etc somewhere else why don't you try calling Charlie over there (HSS) and see if he can meet or beat another dealers prices . IMO HSS are great folks too deal with and all my experiences with them have been positive . Just my 2 cents ......................


----------



## LyssaLou (Mar 3, 2018)

Oh, that is a great idea to see if they would match a lower price. My only issue is if Cultured Cowboy is the only other dealer and I can’t get ahold of them, no price to match. 

I did goggle dealers and they are either websites that link you back to HSS or priced even higher than them. My hope was that someone knew of another dealer I wasn’t familiar with. 

I may also just be looking at a higher price point model and may need to change my dream saddle into a more realistic one. I have been looking at the reining saddle 820.


----------



## SKB1994 (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't know much about finding dealers. But I had a Dakota barrel saddle I only just sold that was awesome quality and fit my horse nicely.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Here is that saddle with a price in print...
_https://www.esaddles.com/16curesabyda.html_

It does sound like this saddle is discontinued by the location on this website...:shrug:
When I went to HSS though it is the same saddle and now appears a set price...
The other site is offering a "discount" because of inconvenience of "out of stock" but it is _not_ out of production.
Price match....maybe.
Act quickly though and read the linked site page to understand why.
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## LyssaLou (Mar 3, 2018)

Thank you, I will look into it further! That website is a spin off of HSS so I’m interested why it’s a different price.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

You could try contacting @SouthernTrails, a former moderator here. He doesn't post here any longer and I don't know if he still sells Dakota Saddles:

Southern Trails Custom Saddles


----------

